# Welche Branchen haben die beste Zukunft?



## Gamer090 (4. Juli 2013)

Hi zusammen

Ich habe mich mal gefragt, welche Branchen am meisten Zukunft haben in den nächsten 10 Jahren, klar kann sich noch einiges ändern aber ein paar Branchen sind auf dem Arbeitsmarkt mehr gefragt.

Ich würde sagen, Pharmaindustrie, Sicherheitsindustrie und die IT Branche, weshalb erkläre ich unten,

Pharmaindustrie:

Diese Branche verkauft Medikamente teuer und gibt Milliarden aus nur für Werbung so schnell werden wir diese Branche nicht vergessen nicht nur wegen der Werbung sondern auch weil wir immer mehr Medikamente kaufen.

Sicherheitsindustrie:

Mehr,Mehr,Mehr Sicherheit und Überwachung manche sind Süchtig danach und bekommen nie genug.

IT-Branche:

Es wird immer mehr über das Internet bestellt also braucht es mit wachsender Nutzung der Server irgendwann Leistungsstärkere Server und Werbung wird auch genug gemacht.

Eure Meinung, welche Branchen haben die beste Zukunft?


----------



## Pommes (4. Juli 2013)

Du glaubst ernsthaft, dass wenn für Produkte oder Bereiche einer Branche  viel Werbung gemacht wird, die Branche automatisch rosige  Zukunftsaussichten hat?
Pharmaindustire: Ich denke hier wird sich  durch Patentvergaben ( u.a. Viagra jetzt in den Schlagzeilen) und  Billigmedikamenten einigis negativ entwickeln.
Sicherheit: Sicherlich, da, wie  beschrieben, das Bedürfnis groß ist. Ich schätze die Jobaussichten aber  eher geringer ein, da die Technik vieles automatisiert.
IT-Branche: Du  meinst nur durch Internetshops und Werbung geht es der Branche gut?  Schaue dir doch mal die Bilanzzahlen der großen OEM's an, dann trübt  dein Eindruck. Vieles in der IT, gerade in großen Unternehmen, wird  dezentral, also von externen Firmen, gesteuert. Als Softwareentwickler  haste jedoch bessere  Aussichten. Nur Server verkaufen hilft keinem weiter

Einer der zukunftssichersten  Branchen wird auf absehbare Zeit der Pflegesektor ( u.a. Krankenpflege und  Pflegemanagement sein) =>Demografischer Wandel


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Juli 2013)

Das es einer Branche gut geht hat nicht unbedingt mit vielen Stellen zu tun sondern ob sie gefragt ist oder nicht. Die Pharmaindustrie war schon immer gefragt auch wenn es billig Medikamente, solche schwarze Schaffe gibt es überall

Der Pflegesektor ist nur so gut wie die Pharmaindustrie, wenn Medikamente benötigt werden, sind sie die gewinner.


----------



## Pommes (4. Juli 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Der Pflegesektor ist nur so gut wie die Pharmaindustrie, wenn Medikamente benötigt werden, sind sie die gewinner.


 
Solch eine Begründung ist ebenso haltlos, wie die, dass die IT-Branche nur aus Onlineshop's und Servern besteht.
Meinst du ein Beatmungspatient in einem Seniorenheim wird nur durch eine Tablette in seinem Bett umgedreht?, oder muss vielleicht doch eine Pflegekraft helfen kommen?


----------



## Seeefe (5. Juli 2013)

Also die Begründung für die IT-Branche ist ja mal mega witzig 

Die Begründung käm wohl an aller letzter Stelle, für Begründungen warum die IT-Branche Zukunft hat.

Nunja die Welt vernetzt sich immer mehr, Produktionen laufen mit vortschreiten der Zeit immer selbstständiger durch entsprechende Maschinen, den Militärischen Sektor, sprich Cyber-War, darf man auch nicht außer acht lassen. 
Dazu läuft mittlerweile alles in Firmen,Konzernen,Betrieben über die Informationstechnischen Geräte ab, da ist noch lange nicht die Luft raus.


Was mE auch Zukunft hat ist der Bereich von Erneuerbaren Energien, ich denke da stecken noch viele Inovationen und Ideen drin.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Juli 2013)

Du denkst viel zu weit ich nur ans grobe also das der Patient ohne Medikamente u.a nicht überleben kann klar gehören auch Geräte dazu aber so ins detail gehe ich mal nicht

Erneuerbare Energien sind auch ein wichtiger Punkt hast Recht.

Die Begründung wegen der IT merke ich in der Logistik sehr, da gibt es immer mehr Maschinen weil der Mensch nicht mehr nachkommt mit der Menge an Arbeit


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. Juli 2013)

meiner Meinung nach ist die Chemieindustrie, Elektroindustrie, generelles Handwerk und Metallindustrie die sichersten branchen in den nächsten 100+ Jahren


----------



## mds51 (5. Juli 2013)

Ganz sichere Branche ist m.M.n. das Gesundheitswesen.
Solche Berufe, wie Ärzte und Krankenpfleger etc. können nicht wirklich durch Roboter o.ä. ersetz werden.
Vom dem Standpunkt aus, denke ich dass es sich um die sicherste Branche handelt.


----------



## alexbirdie (5. Juli 2013)

Ich bin selber in der IT als Systemspezialist, System- und Anwendungsprogrammierer tätig.

Bin aber schon ein bißchen älter.

Wenn ich jetzt vor der Berufswahl stünde, würde ich ein Informatikstudium mit einem anderen Studium kombinieren( allerdings nicht Philosophie, Geschichte etc., sondern z.B. Nachrichtentechnik, Maschinenbau, Biochemie, Atomphysik, Astronomie, Pharmazie etc., oder auch etwas auf dem Medizinsektor, ohne gleich Arzt werden zu müssen).


----------



## Cinnayum (5. Juli 2013)

die leute werden immer krank, kriegen immer kinder, brauchen immer strom, wohnung und heizung.

such dir was davon aus.

und solange es den staat gibt, wird es staatsbedienstete / beamte geben.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juli 2013)

Sie sterben auch immer.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Juli 2013)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> die leute werden immer krank, kriegen immer kinder, brauchen immer strom, wohnung und heizung.
> 
> such dir was davon aus.
> 
> und solange es den staat gibt, wird es staatsbedienstete / beamte geben.


 


turbosnake schrieb:


> Sie sterben auch immer.


 
 habt ihr beide Recht, es wird wohl immer ein paar Arbeitsplätze in diesen Branchen geben, naja für die nächsten 10 Jahre sicher


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juli 2013)

mds51 schrieb:


> Ganz sichere Branche ist m.M.n. das Gesundheitswesen.
> Solche Berufe, wie Ärzte und Krankenpfleger etc. können nicht wirklich durch Roboter o.ä. ersetz werden.



Das nicht. Aber wenn du dir Griechenland anguckst, dann können sie ganz schnell mal nicht mehr bezahlt werden. Und Totengräber gehören zu einer anderen Branche.


@Topic: Imho vollkommen unmöglich zu sagen, selbst wenn man denn mal festlegt, was eine "gute" Zukunft überhaupt ist (ist groß bleiben besser, als von winzig auf klein zu explodieren?) und für welchen Bezugsrahmen (Deutschland? Europa? Global?) das Ganze überhaupt gilt. Fast alle Branche, die sich heute am Markt präsentieren, schwanken entweder in Folge unvorhersehbarer Konjunkturenstörungen hin und her und sind somit nur schwer vorhersagbar, oder sie sind noch sehr neu und stark abhängig von der spezifischen Marktentwicklung, die sich mangels Vergangenheit aber kaum abschätzen lässt.


----------



## N00bler (5. Juli 2013)

Elektroindustrie.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Juli 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das nicht. Aber wenn du dir Griechenland anguckst, dann können sie ganz schnell mal nicht mehr bezahlt werden. Und Totengräber gehören zu einer anderen Branche.
> 
> 
> @Topic: Imho vollkommen unmöglich zu sagen, selbst wenn man denn mal festlegt, was eine "gute" Zukunft überhaupt ist (ist groß bleiben besser, als von winzig auf klein zu explodieren?) und für welchen Bezugsrahmen (Deutschland? Europa? Global?) das Ganze überhaupt gilt. Fast alle Branche, die sich heute am Markt präsentieren, schwanken entweder in Folge unvorhersehbarer Konjunkturenstörungen hin und her und sind somit nur schwer vorhersagbar, oder sie sind noch sehr neu und stark abhängig von der spezifischen Marktentwicklung, die sich mangels Vergangenheit aber kaum abschätzen lässt.


 
Klar kann sich alles ändern aber man kann doch irgendwie schätzen welche Branche es bringt oder nicht, an der Börse weist man was gut lief und was gut laufen könnte. 



N00bler schrieb:


> Elektroindustrie.


 
Das hoffe ich, will in ein paar Jahren immer noch PCs zusammenbauen können


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juli 2013)

> an der Börse weist man was gut lief und was gut laufen könnte.


Das hat wohl nicht so viel miteinander zu tun.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juli 2013)

Eben. Und selbst wenn die Börse sich um solche Aspekte Gedanken machen würde, wäre sie immer noch ein Markt, der im günstigsten Fall ein halbes Jahr im vorraus plant - im wesentlichen aber kaum einen halben Tag. Wenn das mit "Zukunft" gemeint war, sind Prognosen natürlich möglich.
Aber ich dachte bislang, wir würden hier von Jahrzehnten sprechen. Und da "bringt" eine Branche gar nichts. Eine Branche wird entweder gebraucht - oder nicht, da hat sie selbst relativ wenig Einfluss. Auch wenn sich z.B. die CPU-Hersteller ab Morgen noch so dämlich anstellen würden, würde ihre Position nicht von z.B. Waschmachienenproduzenten übernommen werden. Was also gefordert ist, ist eine Abschätzung der globalen Konsumlage in 10-20-30-40 Jahren (und, falls es eine nicht-globale Betrachtung gewünscht ist, der Reaktion verschiedener Industrieregionen darauf). Dat is n bissl schwierig...
(ich persönlich finde weiterhin den Club of Rome in Sachen "Langzeitvorhersagen" am erfolgreichsten. Demnach dürfte die Kleinwaffenindustrie ganz weit vorne liegen. Allerdings vermutlich eher regionale Imitatoren, denn die großen Marken)


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Juli 2013)

Willst du hier nen zukunftssicheren Job wissen?
-> Bestatter, um den kommt keiner drum rum.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Juli 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eben. Und selbst wenn die Börse sich um solche Aspekte Gedanken machen würde, wäre sie immer noch ein Markt, der im günstigsten Fall ein halbes Jahr im vorraus plant - im wesentlichen aber kaum einen halben Tag. Wenn das mit "Zukunft" gemeint war, sind Prognosen natürlich möglich.
> Aber ich dachte bislang, wir würden hier von Jahrzehnten sprechen. Und da "bringt" eine Branche gar nichts. Eine Branche wird entweder gebraucht - oder nicht, da hat sie selbst relativ wenig Einfluss. Auch wenn sich z.B. die CPU-Hersteller ab Morgen noch so dämlich anstellen würden, würde ihre Position nicht von z.B. Waschmachienenproduzenten übernommen werden. Was also gefordert ist, ist eine Abschätzung der globalen Konsumlage in 10-20-30-40 Jahren (und, falls es eine nicht-globale Betrachtung gewünscht ist, der Reaktion verschiedener Industrieregionen darauf). Dat is n bissl schwierig...
> (ich persönlich finde weiterhin den Club of Rome in Sachen "Langzeitvorhersagen" am erfolgreichsten. Demnach dürfte die Kleinwaffenindustrie ganz weit vorne liegen. Allerdings vermutlich eher regionale Imitatoren, denn die großen Marken)


 
Ich bin auch kein Börsianer aber soweit ich weiss werden doch täglich ausser Wochenende verhandelt. 



john201050 schrieb:


> Willst du hier nen zukunftssicheren Job wissen?
> -> Bestatter, um den kommt keiner drum rum.


 
Dann baue ich mal einen Bestatter-Roboter der auf Knopfdruck eine Grube gräbt und den Sarg reinlegt


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Juli 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch kein Börsianer aber soweit ich weiss werden doch täglich ausser Wochenende verhandelt.
> Dann baue ich mal einen Bestatter-Roboter der auf Knopfdruck eine Grube gräbt und den Sarg reinlegt


 Ich bin mir sicher, die trauernde Familie wünscht sich ein ganz unpersönliches, kaltes und von einer Maschine durchgezogenes Begräbnis.
Genauso wie es ja auch niemanden gibt, der sich einen in Handarbeit gefertigten Sarg für 4-Stellige Beträge bauen lässt. 

Das Loch wird sowieso mit nem Bagger gemacht, aber du musst den Toten ja daheim abholen, waschen, umziehen und einigermaßen gut aussend in seinen Sarg betten. Den Roboter, der das hinbekommt will ich mal sehen.


----------



## N00bler (5. Juli 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich, will in ein paar Jahren immer noch PCs zusammenbauen können



Nope, bis dahin bist du selber die Hardware.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Juli 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, die trauernde Familie wünscht sich ein ganz unpersönliches, kaltes und von einer Maschine durchgezogenes Begräbnis.
> Genauso wie es ja auch niemanden gibt, der sich einen in Handarbeit gefertigten Sarg für 4-Stellige Beträge bauen lässt.
> 
> Das Loch wird sowieso mit nem Bagger gemacht, aber du musst den Toten ja daheim abholen, waschen, umziehen und einigermaßen gut aussend in seinen Sarg betten. Den Roboter, der das hinbekommt will ich mal sehen.


 
Wer sich nichts anderes leisten kann wird es wohl so machen nehme ich an und den Roboter wird es irgendwann geben


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Juli 2013)

Gings hier nicht um die nächsten 10 Jahre?

Ich bin mir sicher, in den nächsten 10 Jahren wird kein Bestattungsunternehmen durch einen Roboter ersetzt.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Juli 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Gings hier nicht um die nächsten 10 Jahre?
> 
> Ich bin mir sicher, in den nächsten 10 Jahren wird kein Bestattungsunternehmen durch einen Roboter ersetzt.


 
Na gut damit könntest du Recht haben mal sehen


----------



## ASD_588 (6. Juli 2013)

> Dann baue ich mal einen Bestatter-Roboter der auf Knopfdruck eine Grube gräbt und den Sarg reinlegt


das dauert noch etwas


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juli 2013)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> das dauert noch etwas


 
Hmmm... dann mal sehen was Google so über Roboter bauen nringt, angeblich findet man ja alles im Internet  Aber hast schon Recht es wird noch etwas dauern


----------



## taks (6. Juli 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die Pharmaindustrie war schon immer gefragt auch wenn es billig Medikamente, solche schwarze Schaffe gibt es überall


 
Billig Medikamente hat nichts mit schwarzen Schafen zu tun. Schau dir mal Novartis und Sandoz an. Gleiche Firma, gleiches Präbarat, anderer Preis...


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juli 2013)

taks schrieb:


> Billig Medikamente hat nichts mit schwarzen Schafen zu tun. Schau dir mal Novartis und Sandoz an. Gleiche Firma, gleiches Präbarat, anderer Preis...


 
Sowas gibt es bei den Lebensmitteln schon lange das eine Firma eine andere Gründet nur um die eigenen Produkte unter einem anderem Namen günstiger zu verkaufen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Juli 2013)

Die Sargherstellerbranche - gestorben wird immer.


----------



## Anticrist (6. Juli 2013)

Biotechnologie & Pharmazie


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juli 2013)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Biotechnologie & Pharmazie


 
Weshalb Biotechnologie?`An was genau hast du da gedacht?

------

Ich hoffe Journalismus gibt es noch, ich will ja noch PCGH lesen können


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2013)

Journalismus ist definitiv auf dem absteigenden Ast. Die meisten Leute wollen Qualität nicht bezahlen, Web2.x gibts umsonst. Außerdem wird der Fokus immer globaler, Englischkenntnisse immer verbreiteter, so dass schlicht mehr Leute das gleiche Medium konsumieren und man insgesamt weniger braucht.

Der Biotechnologie würde ich nur als rote Biotechnologie in der Pharmazie eine gute Zukunft zusprechen. Agrar-Biotechnologie ist in Europa tot und auf allen anderen Kontineten außer Nordamerika (und der Antarktis) zunehmend umstrittener. Von den bisherigen Hoffnungen in Bezug auf Produktionsverfahren hat sich, sieht man von Biogas ab, kaum etwas durchgesetzt. Das Potential wäre zwar weiterhin da, aber solange alle abwarten und erstmal in herkömmliche Alternativen investieren, werden diese herkömmlichen Alternativen einfach schneller und produktiver neue Verfahren hervorbringen.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juli 2013)

Schade um den Journalismus  

Wenn die Biotechnologie mindestens in der Pharmaindustrie Gewinn einbringt dann stirbt sie zumindest nicht ganz aus.


----------



## Klutten (6. Juli 2013)

Ich werfe mal meine Branche in die Runde, das Prüfwesen im Automobilbereich. Grundlegend beginnt hier der Einstieg zwar nur mit einem Ingenieursstudium, aber so lange es Fahrzeuge aller Art und damit auch gesetzliche Prüffristen gibt, ist der Arbeitsplatz gesichert. Randbereiche die man zusätzlich abdecken kann, sind Unfall- und Schadengutachten, sowie auch die Unfallanalytik, die ja permanent vor Gericht benötigt wird. Internationale Projekte gibt es zu hunderten bei allem was geprüft werden kann, bis hin zu Kernkraftwerken. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass dauernd Personalmangel vorherrscht und händeringend neue Ingenieure gesucht werden. Jobgarantie locker für 50+ Jahre und ein extrem weit gesteckter Bereich mit guten Verdienstmöglichkeiten im oberen Drittel des fünstelligen Bereichs


----------



## turbosnake (6. Juli 2013)

Also ca zwischen 60.000-99.999€, nur ist das netto und brutto?

In welche Richtung sollte man dann studieren, abgesehen von  Ingenieur?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, wie es spezifisch in dem Bereich aussieht (vor allen Dingen bei Nachwuchsmangel), aber bei Kontroll-Positionen in anderen Sachgebieten bin ich es gewöhnt, dass Details im Studium nicht so sehr zählen, wohl aber einige Jahre Berufserfahrung (um die zu kriegen muss man dann natürlich wieder genau das studiert haben, was zum Ende des Studiums gerade gesucht wird...)


----------



## Klutten (6. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Also ca zwischen 60.000-99.999€, nur ist das netto und brutto?
> 
> In welche Richtung sollte man dann studieren, abgesehen von  Ingenieur?


 
Grundsätzlich werden Gehälter im Berufsleben brutto angegeben. Was dabei netto für dich rumkommt, hängt ganz von deiner Lebenssituation ab. 

Gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist ein Studium der Richtung Maschinenbau, Elektrotechnik oder Fahrzeugtechnik.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juli 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal meine Branche in die Runde, das Prüfwesen im Automobilbereich. Grundlegend beginnt hier der Einstieg zwar nur mit einem Ingenieursstudium, aber so lange es Fahrzeuge aller Art und damit auch gesetzliche Prüffristen gibt, ist der Arbeitsplatz gesichert. Randbereiche die man zusätzlich abdecken kann, sind Unfall- und Schadengutachten, sowie auch die Unfallanalytik, die ja permanent vor Gericht benötigt wird. Internationale Projekte gibt es zu hunderten bei allem was geprüft werden kann, bis hin zu Kernkraftwerken. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass dauernd Personalmangel vorherrscht und händeringend neue Ingenieure gesucht werden. Jobgarantie locker für 50+ Jahre und ein extrem weit gesteckter Bereich mit guten Verdienstmöglichkeiten im oberen Drittel des fünstelligen Bereichs


 
Richtig, gibt genug Fahrzeuge auf den Strassen die sowieso mal ein Gutachten brauchen, also manche sehen schon so aus das ich mich wundere ob die noch fahren  Kann mich erinnern mal davon gehört zu haben das Ingenieure stark gesucht sind.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie es spezifisch in dem Bereich aussieht (vor allen Dingen bei Nachwuchsmangel), aber bei Kontroll-Positionen in anderen Sachgebieten bin ich es gewöhnt, dass Details im Studium nicht so sehr zählen, wohl aber einige Jahre Berufserfahrung (um die zu kriegen muss man dann natürlich wieder genau das studiert haben, was zum Ende des Studiums gerade gesucht wird...)


 
Berufserfahrung wird sogar bei den tiefsten Positionen erwartet egal welcher Beruf aber das weisst du sicher oder nicht ?


----------



## Beam39 (7. Juli 2013)

Wundert mich das die Gastronomie nicht genannt wurde.

Auch wenn die Expansionsphasen von den gelben Jungs vorbei sind und sie stagnieren, gut besucht werden sie, und alle ähnlichen Unternehmen, auch in 100 Jahren noch.

Wenn allerdings von der persönlichen Zukunft in einer Branche die Rede ist dann kann man auch ganz klar sagen: In der Gastronomie so gut wie nie rosig, es sei denn man macht sich erfolgreich selbstständig.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Juli 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wundert mich das die Gastronomie nicht genannt wurde.
> 
> Auch wenn die Expansionsphasen von den gelben Jungs vorbei sind und sie stagnieren, gut besucht werden sie, und alle ähnlichen Unternehmen, auch in 100 Jahren noch.
> 
> Wenn allerdings von der persönlichen Zukunft in einer Branche die Rede ist dann kann man auch ganz klar sagen: In der Gastronomie so gut wie nie rosig, es sei denn man macht sich erfolgreich selbstständig.


 
Fast Food ist gross im kommen, McDonalds und Co sind fleissig dabei am expandieren und ich sehe immer öfters das Restaurants schliessen weil der Umsatz zu gering ist. Zwar habe ich mein Stammlokal das gut läuft, aber das ist eines der Ausnahmen bei den Restaurants. 

---

Was sagt ihr zur Spielebranche? Immer wieder schliessen manche aber durch Kickstarter gibt es viele neue Spiele, ich sehe da eher Zukunft bei kleinen Entwicklern die sich das über Kickstarter finanzieren lassen oder ein Teil davon.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Berufserfahrung wird sogar bei den tiefsten Positionen erwartet egal welcher Beruf aber das weisst du sicher oder nicht ?


 
Ich meine nicht "Berufserfahrung" im Sinne von "wir schreiben mal 2 Jahre in die Ausschreibung, weil uns solche Leute lieber sind, als direkt von der Uni", sondern "Berufserfahrung" im Sinne von "uns doch egal wie ihr Studienzeugnis aussieht, legen sie mal vor, welche leitenden Funktionen sie die letzten 10 Jahre hatten"


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Juli 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht "Berufserfahrung" im Sinne von "wir schreiben mal 2 Jahre in die Ausschreibung, weil uns solche Leute lieber sind, als direkt von der Uni", sondern "Berufserfahrung" im Sinne von "uns doch egal wie ihr Studienzeugnis aussieht, legen sie mal vor, welche leitenden Funktionen sie die letzten 10 Jahre hatten"


 
Das ist natürlich was anderes  Uni-Abgänger sind doch angeblich sehr gesucht dachte ich, oft schon eher als solche mit mehreren Jahren Berufserfahrung in der gleichen Position.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2013)

Mag von Branche zu Branche verschieden sein, bei mir (Biologie) hätte ich als ausgebildeter TA auf alle Fälle bessere Chancen (also größer 0), als mit nem Diplom.


----------



## Anticrist (8. Juli 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich was anderes  Uni-Abgänger sind doch angeblich sehr gesucht dachte ich, oft schon eher als solche mit mehreren Jahren Berufserfahrung in der gleichen Position.


 
Gilt vor allem für Ingenieure und die Top-Absolventen eines Jahrgangs. Die können sich frei aussuchen wo und zu welchen Konditionen sie arbeiten wollen.
Als Absolvent der Kunstgeschichte eher schwieriger


----------



## dekay55 (8. Juli 2013)

Pommes schrieb:


> Sicherheit: Sicherlich, da, wie  beschrieben, das Bedürfnis groß ist. Ich schätze die Jobaussichten aber  eher geringer ein, da die Technik vieles automatisiert.


 Was will man den hier Automatisieren bitte schön ? Ich denk das ist einer der wenigsten Branchen wo überhaupt irgendwas Automatisiert werden kann, und daher schon sehr stabil am Markt.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Juli 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Was will man den hier Automatisieren bitte schön ? Ich denk das ist einer der wenigsten Branchen wo überhaupt irgendwas Automatisiert werden kann, und daher schon sehr stabil am Markt.


 
Überwachungskameras nehme die Arbeit schon etwas ab aber Recht hast du schon, das diese Branche in den nächsten Jahren boomen wird bzw es jetzt schon tut.


----------



## dekay55 (8. Juli 2013)

Und wer kontrolliert die überwachungskameras, wer installiert sie ? Die Branche boomt schon laengst, und der boom wird auch erstmal nicht aufhören.


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. Juli 2013)

ich werfe jetzt mal die luftfahrt-industrie mit in den topf. (hat hoffentlich noch keiner gemacht)
meiner meinung nach der goldesel der neuzeit. (bin ja nun selbst seit 4 jahren dabei)
sowohl ohne studium, als auch mit, hat man wunderbare aussichten, da dort immer jemand gebraucht wird.
allerdings sag ich auch gleich dazu, dass es einen interessieren MUSS; sonst hat man dort nichts verloren!

angefangen bei ner airline bis hin zur raumfahrt-industrie und forschung, hat man alle möglichkeiten. und geld kann man dort auch gut verdienen.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Juli 2013)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> ich werfe jetzt mal die luftfahrt-industrie mit in den topf. (hat hoffentlich noch keiner gemacht)
> meiner meinung nach der goldesel der neuzeit. (bin ja nun selbst seit 4 jahren dabei)
> sowohl ohne studium, als auch mit, hat man wunderbare aussichten, da dort immer jemand gebraucht wird.
> allerdings sag ich auch gleich dazu, dass es einen interessieren MUSS; sonst hat man dort nichts verloren!
> ...


 
Da es immer mehr Menschen auf der Welt gibt werden immer mehr Flugzeuge gebraucht bzw immer grössere und Fliegen war früher auch teurer also von dem her hast du Recht


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. Juli 2013)

wobei es leider dann doch nicht ganz so einfach ist, wie wir uns das alles vorstellen  denn die ralationen haben sich im verglich zu vor 20 jahren schon deutlich verändert.

so wurde beispielsweise pro passagier damals eine person als boden crew benötigt (die zahl ist freiweg erfunden...genaue angaben hab ich leider nicht); mittlerweile benötigt man nurnoch die hälfte.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Juli 2013)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> wobei es leider dann doch nicht ganz so einfach ist, wie wir uns das alles vorstellen  denn die ralationen haben sich im verglich zu vor 20 jahren schon deutlich verändert.
> 
> so wurde beispielsweise pro passagier damals eine person als boden crew benötigt (die zahl ist freiweg erfunden...genaue angaben hab ich leider nicht); mittlerweile benötigt man nurnoch die hälfte.


 
Deshalb sind auch die Preise gesunken aber kannv jetzt nicht,sagen weshalb man unbedingt weniget Personal braucht bei der Größe dieser Vögel


----------



## Supeq (9. Juli 2013)

Wie schon gesagt, die Bestattungs-Industrie wird immer gut darstehen. Auf Platz 2 der zukunftssichersten Branchen liegt mMn die Waffenindustrie (inklusive Forschung/Entwicklung/Zulieferern ). Gekämpft und gestorben wird immer und somit ergänzen sich die beiden Branchen sogar recht gut 

Was die Pharmaindustrie angeht, glaube ich das diese in Zukunft weniger wichtig wird, da klassische Medikamente durch Genmanipulation und Biotechnik ersetzt werden können.


----------



## omega™ (9. Juli 2013)

Das Handwerk wird nicht untergehen, zumindest nicht in absehbarer Zeit... hoffe ich
Aber wenn ich mir so meine alte Klasse anschaue, da ist der Großteil in die Industrie gegangen und 2-3 Leute inkl. mir ins Handwerk.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juli 2013)

Supeq schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, die Bestattungs-Industrie wird immer gut darstehen. Auf Platz 2 der zukunftssichersten Branchen liegt mMn die Waffenindustrie (inklusive Forschung/Entwicklung/Zulieferern ). Gekämpft und gestorben wird immer und somit ergänzen sich die beiden Branchen sogar recht gut
> 
> Was die Pharmaindustrie angeht, glaube ich das diese in Zukunft weniger wichtig wird, da klassische Medikamente durch Genmanipulation und Biotechnik ersetzt werden können.


 stimmt schon das die Waffenindustrie gefragt ist aber eher für Exporte 



			
				omega™;5441188 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Handwerk wird nicht untergehen, zumindest nicht in absehbarer Zeit... hoffe ich
> Aber wenn ich mir so meine alte Klasse anschaue, da ist der Großteil in die Industrie gegangen und 2-3 Leute inkl. mir ins Handwerk.


 
Welche Industrie meinst du genau,? Da gibt es vieles und nicht alles boomt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2013)

Supeq schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, die Bestattungs-Industrie wird immer gut darstehen. Auf Platz 2 der zukunftssichersten Branchen liegt mMn die Waffenindustrie (inklusive Forschung/Entwicklung/Zulieferern ). Gekämpft und gestorben wird immer und somit ergänzen sich die beiden Branchen sogar recht gut



Aber je mehr die Waffenindustrie boomt, desto stärker müssen die Stückkosten bei den Bestattern reduziert werden 



> Was die Pharmaindustrie angeht, glaube ich das diese in Zukunft weniger wichtig wird, da klassische Medikamente durch Genmanipulation und Biotechnik ersetzt werden können.



Letztere erbringen neue Herstellungsverfahren (naja - neu. Insulin wird jetzt seit iirc über 30 Jahren auf diesem Wege produziert...), aber die Entwicklung ist immer noch Pharmazie. Biochemiker kann man zwar auch gebrauchen, aber die haben nicht unbedingt Ahnung von Wirkweisen, geschweige denn von klinischen Tests und Zulassungsverfahren.




Gamer090 schrieb:


> stimmt schon das die Waffenindustrie gefragt ist aber eher für Exporte



Du hast immer noch nicht gesagt, auf welchen geographischen Raum sich deine Frage überhaupt bezieht...


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2013)

Zwei Branchen werden immer hoch im Kusr stehen.
Die für Nahrungsmittel denn gegessen wird immer und die für die Entsorgung denn gekackt wird auch immer. 

Welche Branche natürlich stark zunehmen wird ist die Betreuung für ältere Menschen. 
Wer also einen schlecht bezahlen Job mit geringen Auifstiegschancen sucht aber wenigstens in 30 Jahren immer noch Arbeit hat sollte in die Altenpflegebranche gehen.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Juli 2013)

Verdienen eigentlich die Betreiber der Altenpflege Dienste mehr?


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2013)

Es wird eine Menge Geld in die Pfelge versenkt und die Menschen die die Jobs machen müssen immer mehr arbeiten und kriegen immer weniger Geld.
Ergo muss das Geld ja bei irgendeinem landen. Wahrscheinlich bei denen die sowieso schon genug haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2013)

Pro Person wird da gar nicht soooo viel versenkt. Man darf ja nicht vergessen, dass neben dem Pflegepersonal de facto auch noch der gesamte Service eines mittleren Hotels (VP) mit deutschen Preisen geboten wird, wobei aus unerfindlichen Gründen die meisten Altenheime auch noch gut bis sehr gut gelegen zu sein schein (d.h. in ruhigen Vierteln aber keinesfalls außerhalb, sondern auch mit guter Verkehrsanbindung, auch wenn die kaum genutzt wird).
Die Betreiber machen zwar, gerade bei den qualitativ schlechteren Angeboten, durchaus nen guten Schnitt, aber die hohen Kosten für die Allgemeinheit resultieren nicht zuletzt aus dem steigenden Bedarf.


----------



## Alrikus (11. Juli 2013)

Also die meisten wurden hier ja schon genannt. Ich denke Bestattter und Waffenhändler werden sich auch in Zukunft ihren Broterwerb gegenseitig sichern und wer davon verschont wird, der wird dann von der Altenpflege betreut . Aber mal Scherz beiseite: Ich denke auch, dass Konstrukteure auch eine gute Zukunftsaussicht haben. Immerhin werden in schöner Regelmäßigkeit alte durch neue Gebäude ersetzt . . .und falls das alles nicht hilft kommt vielleicht doch wieder die Waffenindustrie ins Boot. *g*


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Juli 2013)

Alrikus schrieb:


> Also die meisten wurden hier ja schon genannt. Ich denke Bestattter und Waffenhändler werden sich auch in Zukunft ihren Broterwerb gegenseitig sichern und wer davon verschont wird, der wird dann von der Altenpflege betreut . Aber mal Scherz beiseite: Ich denke auch, dass Konstrukteure auch eine gute Zukunftsaussicht haben. Immerhin werden in schöner Regelmäßigkeit alte durch neue Gebäude ersetzt . . .und falls das alles nicht hilft kommt vielleicht doch wieder die Waffenindustrie ins Boot. *g*


 
Konstrukteure die Gebäude bauen sollen also Waffen bauen? Aja


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube er spielte eher auf den Wiederaufbau nach dem Waffeneinsatz an 
Allerdings ist das kein Einbrancheneinsatz.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Juli 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube er spielte eher auf den Wiederaufbau nach dem Waffeneinsatz an
> Allerdings ist das kein Einbrancheneinsatz.


 
Wenn man das so sieht, dann braucht es schon mal Baumitarbeiter und das nicht zu wenig ausser man baut nur ein kleines Gartenhaus


----------



## the_pierced (15. Juli 2013)

Da ich mich gerade mit diesem Thema beschäftige, weil die kleine Schwester meiner Freundin ne Lehre sucht, bin ich beim Jobs stöbern auf Chemielabortechniker/in gekommen. Mit diesem Job hat man relativ viele Möglichkeiten. Von Chemie- und Pharmakonzernen bis hin zu Lebensmittelbetrieben. Überall gibt es heute schon Richtlinien und Zertifizierungen wo es unabdingbar ist, ein Labor zu betreiben. Und überall dort kommen Chemielabortechniker/innen zum Einsatz. 

Der Verdienst nicht schlecht, Aufstiegs- und Weiterbildungsmöglichkeiten gibts auch massig. Und ich glaube in den nächsten, sagen wir mal 10-15 Jahren wird sich da auch nichts ändern. Nur Interesse an einem naturwissenschaftlichen Beruf muss gegeben sein.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Juli 2013)

> Der Verdienst nicht schlecht


Ein subjektiv und höchst unpräzise Angabe.


----------



## the_pierced (15. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ein subjektiv und höchst unpräzise Angabe.


 
Ok ums präziser zu machen, bei dem Lehrstellenangebot welches ich gefunden habe steht dabei "In unserem Unternehmen ist ein monatliches Bruttogehalt von EUR 805,00 im 1. Lehrjahr vorgesehen". Der Job ist übrigens in einem Pharmakonzern. Aber mit der Ausbildung stehen einige Türen offen.

Und bei dem Einstiegsgehalt kann man sich pi mal Daumen ausrechnen wieviel man in den weiteren Lehrjahren bzw nach der LAP verdient. Und im Endeffekt gehts in dem Thread ja auch um Zukunftssicherheit. Und das ist dieser Job in meinen Augen nun mal. 

Ich selber hab Brauer und Mälzer gelernt (heute wird es Brau- und Getränketechniker genannt) und arbeite selber seit 10 Jahren bei einem grossen Getränkehersteller. Somit ist mir dieser Bereich nicht so fremd. 
Die Lebensmittelbranche an sich ist nicht so schlecht. Zumindest wenn man sich in einem gewissen Bereich spezialisiert hat.


----------



## Supeq (16. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ein subjektiv und höchst unpräzise Angabe.


 
Freundin von mir hat den Techniker vor einem Jahr abgeschlossen (vorher halt die normale Ausbildung zur Laborantin gemacht) und geht jetzt mit 2.8 netto nach Hause (Region:Münsterland). Ist okay dafür das sie nicht studiert hat^^

"Techniker"ist halt für die Laboranten das was der Meister für die Handwerksberufe ist, so vom Anspruch her.


----------

